# Why the HELL has this nail polish stained my nails??????????



## florabundance (May 21, 2009)

OK, so I usually purchase Nails INC polishes and have never had this problem, but recently I bought 4 Barry M polishes and upon removing the colours, they have actually STAINED my nails this yellowish tint. WTF. I contacted them and was told that the packaging does state that it should be worn with base coat..but i've never had this problem with ANY other brand. So what the hell is in here that has stained my nails? Lol i'm so mad right now...with them and myself (should have bought base coat).
Has anyone else had this problem, and does this nasty tint (looks like chain smokers yellow finernails) grow out or WHAT?
TIA


----------



## sofie1507 (May 21, 2009)

i had that with an eyeko nail polish, the dark navy blue, it tined them a weird blueish colour. my nails looked bruised! but it came off after a day or so


----------



## florabundance (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofie1507* 

 
_i had that with an eyeko nail polish, the dark navy blue, it tined them a weird blueish colour. my nails looked bruised! but it came off after a day or so_

 
honestly it's ridiculous. my polish wasn't even YELLOW lmao. and then companies wonder why they don't fare well next to higher end lines.


----------



## kittykit (May 21, 2009)

My China Glaze Spontaneous did the same thing to my nails. I usually don't use a base coat but OPI Natural Nails Strengthener. I had 2 coats under Spontaneous but it still stained my nails. I only had the polish on for 3 days.

The nail polish you have used may contain formaldehyde that cause the nails to turn yellow. Some dark colours nail polish will do cause that too. Try using a base coat next time and see if still stains your nails.

It may help to remove the stained area a little by buffing your nails gently.


----------



## sofie1507 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_honestly it's ridiculous. my polish wasn't even YELLOW lmao. and then companies wonder why they don't fare well next to higher end lines._

 
infact now that i think about it, i clearly remember using a base coat by nails inc. but that didnt stop it from giving the bruised nail look


----------



## MACLovin (May 21, 2009)

try soaking your nails in some water with lemon juice. the citric acid should help remove the stains. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if that doesn't help, try actually rubbing a slice of lemon on your nails, then after you rinse, buff them out. 

good luck!


----------



## MissResha (May 21, 2009)

oh man, my China Glaze Tree Hugger did this to my nails. It looks disgusting. My nails are all green and look molded. Ugh.


----------



## kdemers1221 (May 21, 2009)

i read online that if you wear nail polish on your finger nails pretty often it can cause your nails to turn yellow because they need oxygen to keep their white color. lemon juice should help remove the tint, and wearing a base coat should help as well. dark color polishes are known for causing stains. hope that helps. you can google information about it as well.


----------



## nursee81 (May 21, 2009)

some colors will leave a tint on your nails. i know red usually leaves a tint on mine.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 21, 2009)

i have had all sorts of polish leave the tint - high end included.  i think it's because i always wear nail polish..


----------



## MissResha (May 21, 2009)

i'm gonna try that lemon juice thing, because my nails look disgusting without polish now. one of my friends actually said "Are you molding??" LMAO!


----------



## florabundance (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i'm gonna try that lemon juice thing, because my nails look disgusting without polish now. one of my friends actually said "Are you molding??" LMAO!_

 
LMAO oh man! Yeh i'll try it too, and report back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank u everybody


----------



## hrockstar (May 21, 2009)

Nails are porous so if the color molecules are small enough they will stain. I don't think it has much to do with the brand of polish, I actually think it has more to do with them staining when removing the color rather than it happening from wearing it.

I have used the lemon on my toenails (which are never without polish) and it works well.

when i get too crazy and don't wear gloves shampooing out color I clean my nails/hands with (don't cringe) a few squirts of Clorox Cleanup...the spray, *not* regular clorox. Amazingly it is actually kind of slimey and soft rather than harsh like i thought it would be...but then you have to deal with your hands smelling like cleaner.


----------



## RoseyPosey (May 21, 2009)

Also, peroxide works well as well. soak them for a few minutes. it should help. I never have an issue but i always use a base coat.


----------



## Spikesmom (May 21, 2009)

I get stained from OPI Russian Navy.  I keep wearing it though!!  LOL


----------



## buddhy (May 21, 2009)

This happened to me once but it was blue (IIRC) and I put another nail polish on over the top and removed it when it was dry. It did help but didn't get it off 100%. 

Worth a shot?


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 21, 2009)

lmao @ "chain smoker" nails
yes it grows out and yes i've had this happen before. normally with a dark colored nail polish.
i'll just take the color and either leave color off for about a week or if i polish right after i'll just put on a very light color
this has always happened to me when i wear dark colors and if i leave the color on for a while


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofie1507* 

 
_infact now that i think about it, i clearly remember using a base coat by nails inc. but that didnt stop it from giving the bruised nail look_

 
Can I ask you which one it was? The only one they make that's specifically to prevent your nails from staining is Underground, the other ones are still basecoats but they are more geared to be a treatment for your nails.

I've used all of them and to be quite honest I've never got "actual staining" when using one, darker colors will leave a residue on the skin around your nail and underneath the free edge especially if your nails/skin are dry but it should wear off in a day or two.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_OK, so I usually purchase Nails INC polishes and have never had this problem, but recently I bought 4 Barry M polishes and upon removing the colours, they have actually STAINED my nails this yellowish tint. WTF. I contacted them and was told that the packaging does state that it should be worn with base coat..but i've never had this problem with ANY other brand. So what the hell is in here that has stained my nails? Lol i'm so mad right now...with them and myself (should have bought base coat).
Has anyone else had this problem, and does this nasty tint (looks like chain smokers yellow finernails) grow out or WHAT?
TIA_

 

You should always use a base coat regardless of the brand of polish your using, not only will it protect your nails from staining but it also makes the polish go on more evenly and it provides a sticky surface for the color to grab on to.

To get rid of the staining buff them gently with a buffer and lemon juice will whiten but it's also quite drying so use a cuticle oil and hand cream afterwards to put the moisture back in.


----------



## sofie1507 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_Can I ask you which one it was? The only one they make that's specifically to prevent your nails from staining is Underground, the other ones are still basecoats but they are more geared to be a treatment for your nails.

I've used all of them and to be quite honest I've never got "actual staining" when using one, darker colors will leave a residue on the skin around your nail and underneath the free edge especially if your nails/skin are dry but it should wear off in a day or two._

 

the one i have is called vitamin boots basecoat....should be called bruise boost basecoat!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofie1507* 

 
_the one i have is called vitamin boots basecoat....should be called bruise boost basecoat!!_

 
Do you mean A&E? Thats a protein and vitamin treatment but it's not specifically targeted to staining.


----------



## sofie1507 (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_Do you mean A&E? Thats a protein and vitamin treatment but it's not specifically targeted to staining._

 
im not sure tbh, thats all it says.anyway il have a look for the one that u mentioned earlier next time im shopping


----------



## Almost black. (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_i read online that if you wear nail polish on your finger nails pretty often it can cause your nails to turn yellow because they need oxygen to keep their white color. lemon juice should help remove the tint, and wearing a base coat should help as well. dark color polishes are known for causing stains. hope that helps. you can google information about it as well._

 





Turning to yellow is mostly connected to dark color polishes (at least I have this experience) and that's why I always use some nude color polish as a base and I never had any problems with those stains.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 10, 2009)

*Nail Staining.*

So, I've really gotten into nail polish lately and usually wear darker colors with a bright (usually green) on the ring finger. I've used Nail Tek and MAC Underlacquer as a base coat and I still have awful staining on my ring finger. Does anyone know of a better base coat that won't leave my nail stained or is there a way to remove the stain?
Thanks!


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Nail Staining.*

This thread may be helpful: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f176/w...-nails-139777/


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Nail Staining.*

Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_*i read online that if you wear nail polish on your finger nails pretty often it can cause your nails to turn yellow because they need oxygen to keep their white color.* lemon juice should help remove the tint, and wearing a base coat should help as well. dark color polishes are known for causing stains. hope that helps. you can google information about it as well._

 
I don't think this is true because I keep clear nail polish on my finger nails at all times (excepting once a week when I remove it all and start all over), and my nails are never yellow. The nail _polish_ will start to yellow, but when I remove it my nails are still white.
I definitely agree about the dark polish causing stains! That's always been my experience, and it sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even with a base coat, if I leave the polish on for too long I have trouble.


----------

